

WikiLeaks, iPhone Incidents Show that U.S. Needs Shield Law - rbanffy
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2010/07/wikileaks-iphone-incidents-show-that-us-needs-shield-law182.html

======
isaacpthomas
The United States' global reputation as a champion of free speech is at stake.
This is partly because the legal framework has not kept pace with the
evolution of free speech, and also because the Freedom of Information Act is
not being applied correctly. Today, the U.S. is in danger of losing its place
as the bastion of free speech because other countries are stepping up and
creating new ways to protect freedom of expression.

